# An Update on my 46Lt Fluval edge.



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi all,

Back in October, I put up a tank diary on the set of this tank...It's now December and it's all going well. The flora and fauna have all settled in well.

Added an small LED light (5w) to give it more light...but it's only on for 4 hours a days. The stock lights are on 8 hours a day.

All are growing well.. and pruning has been a fortnightly exercise.


----------



## Rastafarian (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow!Very nice tank!I love the colours


----------



## Susan (Dec 13, 2012)

The LED lights are day white and blue ?

Love the color reflected on the healthy plants.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

that looks great!  what 5w leds are you using?


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Susan said:


> The LED lights are day white and blue ?
> 
> Love the color reflected on the healthy plants.


Yes. The 5W LED has blue lights as well... hence the blue tinge... 

Thanks all.


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Fat Guy said:


> that looks great!  what 5w leds are you using?


The 5w LED is called ipower.... it just a little bit bigger than an iphone. .. I bought from ebay for $ 15.....cheers.


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

looks awesome!


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Matt1977 said:


> The 5w LED is called ipower.... it just a little bit bigger than an iphone. .. I bought from ebay for $ 15.....cheers.


do you have a link or exact name? I want to add this to my stock leds!


----------

